# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Target shooting

## Max Rockatansky

I was bored so I looked up some pictures or other ideas for targets and modified/resized a few for 8.5X11 printing.  They are attached below. 

If anyone else has some interest in target shooting, targets or other comments, please comment.

----------

usfan (09-18-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

This one prints out a little longer than 11 inches at 12.75inches but is 8.5 inches wide:





8.5 X 11




8.5 X 12

----------


## Paperback Writer

It's hard to own a gun in the UK.  They even want to turn it to muzzle loaded only.  I think that's the right word.  Whenever I'm in the States should I spend time with some of my libertarian friends I try to use the opportunity to shoot firearms.  It's quite fun.  I hope to get to the big chaps range and see targets like this.  Shooting zombies would make me feel very 28 Weeks Later.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

Will this get the attention of the Secret Service?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Will this get the attention of the Secret Service?


Only if they know about it and they do now.

http://www.secretservice.gov/contact.shtml

http://www.secretservice.gov/field_offices.shtml 

BOISE 208-334-1403
DALLAS 972-868-3200

----------


## Max Rockatansky

My case of ammo arrived today along with a new sling for my SKS.  If it's not too muddy in the morning,  I'll go shooting.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

The portable target I constructed out of cardboard, both printed and store-bought targets and an old real estate sign frame.  I carry a small stapler and spare targets to replace shot-up ones.  The bottom targets are standard 8.5X11 printing paper.

----------


## usfan

Cool!  too bad i'm 3k miles away, or i'd drop by & shoot up those targets with you.  I just ordered a 1k box of 7.62x39.. on sale at sportsmans guide for cheap.  I also got some sks stripper clips in the mail today, & tried them out.  I'd read they are pretty fast, & they are.

My last bunch of sks ammo ran me under 25c ea.. pretty cheap shooting for a rifle.  As a still very functional, reliable, & accurate rifle, it is pretty tough to beat, bang for the buck.

ps.. color coded ammo cans?  seriously?   :Laughing7:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It's hard to own a gun in the UK.  They even want to turn it to muzzle loaded only.  I think that's the right word.  Whenever I'm in the States should I spend time with some of my libertarian friends I try to use the opportunity to shoot firearms.  It's quite fun.  I hope to get to the big chaps range and see targets like this.  Shooting zombies would make me feel very 28 Weeks Later.


A good pellet rifle or pistol is also fun and safe enough to do in one's own backyard.

Muzzle-loader is another name for "black powder".  There is a specific hunting season in the US for primitive weapons, meaning bows and black powder, that precedes and supersedes the regular hunting season.  I prefer it to the regular season especially on public lands.  Wild hogs are considered destructive vermin and can be hunted all year long.  I plan to go after the regular deer season.

----------


## usfan

> Will this get the attention of the Secret Service?


bad form, imo... not funny.

----------


## usfan

> It's hard to own a gun in the UK.  They even want to turn it to muzzle loaded only.  I think that's the right word.  Whenever I'm in the States should I spend time with some of my libertarian friends I try to use the opportunity to shoot firearms.  It's quite fun.  I hope to get to the big chaps range and see targets like this.  Shooting zombies would make me feel very 28 Weeks Later.


You have a pretty active trap shooting population (or whatever they call shotgun clay pigeon shooting).  I have a Lanber O/U shotgun that is well spoken of by english shooters on the forums.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Cool!  too bad i'm 3k miles away, or i'd drop by & shoot up those targets with you.  I just ordered a 1k box of 7.62x39.. on sale at sportsmans guide for cheap.  I also got some sks stripper clips in the mail today, & tried them out.  I'd read they are pretty fast, & they are.
> 
> My last bunch of sks ammo ran me under 25c ea.. pretty cheap shooting for a rifle.  As a still very functional, reliable, & accurate rifle, it is pretty tough to beat, bang for the buck.
> 
> ps.. color coded ammo cans?  seriously?


Yes, I'd hate to grab the wrong can in a hurry!  Besides, I have plenty of spare spray paint lying around leftover from other projects which is why one is in powder blue (that's UN blue for you conspiracy theorists! ) instead of some cooler color.

I ordered my 7.62X39 from MidwayUSA, but saw good deals at Sportsman's guide, Cabala's online and Cheaperthandirt.   I went with MidwayUSA because the WPA worked well for me and it was offered in HP.

----------

usfan (09-19-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> My case of ammo arrived today along with a new sling for my SKS.  If it's not too muddy in the morning,  I'll go shooting.


I think the government is more likely to be watching you than me.  Just sayin'

----------


## usfan

hmmm.. un blue... commie red.. satanic black..  you've got a lot of explaining to do, bub..   :Laughing7:

----------

countryboy (09-20-2013)

----------


## usfan

..you should at least put some white stripes on the red can, & a few white stars on the blue one, so you're not misunderstood...   :Geez:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I think the government is more likely to be watching you than me.  Just sayin'


Why?  I'm just a peaceful, law-abiding retired officer, not someone making threats against elected politicians with whom they disagree.  I disagree with lots of politicians, but my actions are limited to the ballot box, not usurping the Constitution of the United States of America through assassination.

----------


## Archer

> Will this get the attention of the Secret Service?


NSA sees that!

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-19-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> ..you should at least put some white stripes on the red can, & a few white stars on the blue one, so you're not misunderstood...


Too much work!  :Big Grin: 


Actually, not a bad idea.  I do have some extra plastic leftover from camo'ing my truck, but I might just be lazy enough to simply slap some bumper stickers on them or, after a visit to the recruiting office, a couple of Marine Corps stickers.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> hmmm.. un blue... commie red.. satanic black..  you've got a lot of explaining to do, bub..


That's not black, that's Olive Drab!  Still the original color.  I toyed with the idea to paint it "Appliance White" but figured it'd show the dirt too easily.  Besides, I liked the idea of keeping at least one in the original color.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Why?  I'm just a peaceful, law-abiding retired officer, not someone making threats against elected politicians with whom they disagree.  I disagree with lots of politicians, but my actions are limited to the ballot box, not usurping the Constitution of the United States of America through assassination.


I'm not making threats against a public official. I'm making threats against a paper target.  Do you really think I want Biden to be president?  Are you crazy??

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm not making threats against a public official. I'm making threats against a paper target.  Do you really think I want Biden to be president?  Are you crazy??


I'm not worried.  The Secret Service can figure it out.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> i'm not worried.  The secret service can figure it out.


edit

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Well crap.  No shooting today.  The creek is flooded and the black gumbo dirt we have here in North Texas is soaked.

----------


## usfan

It's been real nice here in az.. i should pop over to the range & try out some of those stripper clips for the sks, & sight in the 308, which i've been meaning to do for months.  Unfortunately, i have house problems.. an issue with a sewer line at a duplex, some weeds need trimmed, banks haggled with, & bills paid..   :Frown: 

One of these days, i'm going to throw off the shackles of oppression from these capitalistic endeavors, & take the easy way as a ward of the state.    :Headbang:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I'm looking forward to the day I retire from working for "the Man" myself.  There's a shooting range about 20 minutes from my house, but they charge too much.  I enjoy going across the field to my neighbor's land and shooting there.  5 minutes from out the door to busting caps!

----------


## usfan

My 'range' is some nat forest about 5 miles from my house.  The leos shoot there.  It is free, but no services.  You bring your own targets, & clean up after yourself.. at least that is what people are supposed to do.  Unfortunately, too many rowdies have been shooting glass & junk there,  & leaving it.  A similar range near prescott has been closed, for this reason.  I'm sure it won't be long until this one is, too.   :Frown:

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-20-2013)

----------


## Archer

> My 'range' is some nat forest about 5 miles from my house.  The leos shoot there.  It is free, but no services.  You bring your own targets, & clean up after yourself.. at least that is what people are supposed to do.  Unfortunately, too many rowdies have been shooting glass & junk there,  & leaving it.  A similar range near prescott has been closed, for this reason.  I'm sure it won't be long until this one is, too.


5 miles? Wow! I just open the back door and step out :Smile:

----------


## usfan

> 5 miles? Wow! I just open the back door and step out


There is some wild west still in arizona, but we've mostly been californicated..

----------

Archer (09-20-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> There is some wild west still in arizona, but we've mostly been californicated..


But not enough.  Obama had a real hard on for you during his first term.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> 5 miles? Wow! I just open the back door and step out


I've done the same when I had a mound of dirt on my little 2 acres to use as a backstop, but now I just go a few hundred yards to a place my neighbor allows people to shoot.

----------


## Archer

> There is some wild west still in arizona, but we've mostly been californicated..


I am sorry to hear that :Frown:  I just am pretty much in a large, seemingly endless forest between the mountains and the coast. Yeah we have a speckling of civilization here and there but...

This is the area I live in closest to the ponds:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I went shooting this morning.  Popped off about 50 rounds of 7.62X39 and had a great time at it.  I'm still rusty and I guess Mom was right about going blind, but my eyesight isn't what it used to be.   Still, here's a couple of videos I made for fun.

This one is just blasting water jugs with hollow points.  





A short, off-the-cuff demo of four shooting positions.  I got the idea from this month's issue of "American Hunter" with an article by J. Scott Olmsted titled "Practical Riflecraft".  Good stuff.

----------

Perianne (09-27-2013),usfan (09-26-2013)

----------

